# 4 litre Emersed



## Ghettofarmulous (4 May 2020)

Hi all,

I have a simple emersed 4 litre setup containing a few carpeting plants. 

Helanthium Quadricostasus
Littorella uniflora 
eleocharis acicularis

Taxiphyllum ‘TaiwanMoss’

I am looking for a free standing light or recommendation for same please?






thanks

Paul.


----------



## Aqua360 (5 May 2020)

Ghettofarmulous said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have a simple emersed 4 litre setup containing a few carpeting plants.
> 
> ...



Hi Paul,

Most led's should do the trick with emersed set ups, I've got an IKEA £10 jansjo lamp that does well with this kind of thing, however it's not bright to look at.

The other lights I tend to go for are the cheap ones from China on eBay, however given the current situation that's a no-no.

The third one id mention is the aquael leddy, I think it's about £30, but it's a great little clip on light both for aquascapes and emersed.

P.s just seen your note about being free standing...you could use a free standing lamp and change the bulb to something suitable for plants


----------



## Ghettofarmulous (30 Aug 2020)

Aqua360 said:


> Hi Paul,
> 
> Most led's should do the trick with emersed set ups, I've got an IKEA £10 jansjo lamp that does well with this kind of thing, however it's not bright to look at.
> 
> ...



just seen this thank you


----------

